# Lets see your unique MTB storage methods...



## Hesher123 (Jul 31, 2011)

My girl friend actually suggested we hang our bikes on the wall in the living room of our little house ... "_I was like seriously, I am all over that project!_"

So here is the results:

















So lets see what you got...

Jim :thumbsup:


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I've seen that before with kits that have a tray for the front and another for the rear. 

Is yours a kit or a DIY? If DIY what did you use for the trays?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

It's way too muddy where I live to bring a bike into the house. They stay out in the garage on a rack.


----------



## Hesher123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Chad_M said:


> I've seen that before with kits that have a tray for the front and another for the rear.
> 
> Is yours a kit or a DIY? If DIY what did you use for the trays?


DIY with help from our LBS. We couldn't find anything to use as trays but the owner of our LBS had these long pieces of aluminum that he cut down to size, I anchored them to the wall with 5 screws, used one eye screw for each with a strong rubber "bungee" cord with s hooks looped over the top tube ??


----------



## Hesher123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Curveball said:


> It's way too muddy where I live to bring a bike into the house. They stay out in the garage on a rack.


Unfortunately I don't have a garage anymore so the only safe place for our 3 MTBs is inside the house; they used to stand side by side in the same corner. The third bike sits in the guest room. It's muddy most of the year here too but we wash the bikes after every muddy ride ... so far it hasn't been an issue, also keep a rug on the floor underneath just in case 👍


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Hesher123 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a garage anymore so the only safe place for our 3 MTBs is inside the house; they used to stand side by side in the same corner. The third bike sits in the guest room. It's muddy most of the year here too but we wash the bikes after every muddy ride ... so far it hasn't been an issue, also keep a rug on the floor underneath just in case 👍


Oh yeah, in that case I think your storage system is great. I certainly wouldn't mind looking at bikes on my wall every day!


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

Steady Racks in my garage. Fantastic. https://steadyrack.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Steady Rack looks interesting. I recall seeing a fund raiser for a vertical bike storage system that had some type of little ramp and mechanical device that helped pull the bike into position. Anyone recall seeing that or if it ever went into production?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

June Bug said:


> I recall seeing a fund raiser for a vertical bike storage system that had some type of little ramp and mechanical device that helped pull the bike into position. Anyone recall seeing that or if it ever went into production?


I remember that but no idea what happened to it. Thought it was a solution looking for a problem, like most crowd funding ventures are.


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a fatbike and a 'cross/gravel bike on them. I won't ever use anything else. They are super easy to load and unload and mount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

50+lbs of Welded scrap steel, baby!

...it also doubles as a work stand! :thumbsup:


----------



## mlk3454 (Apr 20, 2008)

I used the large Rubbermaid wall rails and 3 J hooks to hold some bikes. I used to use the ceiling hoists but it wasn't easy to deal with the bikes with the opener and ceiling storage.









Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hesher123 (Jul 31, 2011)

homebrewtim said:


> Steady Racks in my garage. Fantastic. https://steadyrack.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We looked at those (or something similar) but my girlfriend wanted to be able to see the bikes from the side.

Jim


----------



## Hesher123 (Jul 31, 2011)

MCHB said:


> 50+lbs of Welded scrap steel, baby!
> 
> ...it also doubles as a work stand! :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1143476


Haha ? 
Nice ?

Jim


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

I was going to J-hook mine too and then got into a discussion with a friend about posible stress on wheel rims. Once I saw the SteadyRacks, I liked them and went with them. I have two up on them now with space on that section of wall for a couple more


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

Hesher123 said:


> We looked at those (or something similar) but my girlfriend wanted to be able to see the bikes from the side.
> 
> Jim


That makes sense. The best SteadyRacks can do is pivot up to about 45 degrees to show more of the bike and put it closer to the wall.


----------



## mlk3454 (Apr 20, 2008)

homebrewtim said:


> I was going to J-hook mine too and then got into a discussion with a friend about posible stress on wheel rims. Once I saw the SteadyRacks, I liked them and went with them. I have two up on them now with space on that section of wall for a couple more


I never thought of any wheel issues until I read a thread not long ago here. That said I've hung bikes by 1 or 2 rims vertically or upside down for 20 years without any issues so as soon as I get them off the floor to make room for more junk I'm riding happy.

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Combination ski and bike rack. 








The old steeds hang from wires with hooks.


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

I have always liked the idea of a bike posted on a wall in an interior room. When clean, they pass off as a work of art. Its like art that you can actually get use out of. 

You and your girlfriend should bike theme that room with a few bike parts and framed posters in there. Mount a crankset with arm and peddle on a nice backing, and hang it. Put a couple nice looking rims on either side of a rectangular mirror. Get a variety of seats and mount them on a nice wood backing and hang that. I dunno - just a few ideas. 

My rooms (the ones the wife lets me have) are currently Texas, gaming, and NASCAR themed, but i would love an extra room to do half guns, half bikes with the decor. 

Back on track - I just use J hooks in the ceiling. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> I have always liked the idea of a bike posted on a wall in an interior room. When clean, they pass off as a work of art. Its like art that you can actually get use out of.
> 
> You and your girlfriend should bike theme that room with a few bike parts and framed posters in there. Mount a crankset with arm and peddle on a nice backing, and hang it. Put a couple nice looking rims on either side of a rectangular mirror. Get a variety of seats and mount them on a nice wood backing and hang that. I dunno - just a few ideas.
> 
> ...


There's all kinds of stuff made from bike parts, clocks using chainrings, etc.


----------



## Hesher123 (Jul 31, 2011)

rockman said:


> Combination ski and bike rack.
> View attachment 1143569
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had that kind of room for bikes and the bikes to go in it:thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I like this method of storage, although it is not recommended for a mountain bike. Had a kickstand on my old Walmart bike, but all it takes is one mishap.

I put my 'new' mountain bike against a lolly column, it rolled backwards, smashed onto the frame and fell on the floor. Put a huge mark on it. Not happy. I liked having a kickstand, I'm always having to find a place to lean it.


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Why aren't kickstands recommended for mountain bikes? 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> Why aren't kickstands recommended for mountain bikes?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Hit a hard bump or land a jump, the kickstand swings down, hits the ground and pitches you over.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> Why aren't kickstands recommended for mountain bikes?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk





Curveball said:


> Hit a hard bump or land a jump, the kickstand swings down, hits the ground and pitches you over.


And a weight penalty.

Plus the dork factor.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And a weight penalty.
> 
> Plus the fork factor.


Or the dork factor for that matter.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> Why aren't kickstands recommended for mountain bikes?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk





upstateSC-rider said:


> Or the dork factor for that matter.


Typo, fixed.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

This was our lounge room setup for a while...


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

I like that

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mik_git said:


> This was our lounge room setup for a while...


I like how you coordinated the cat with the frame.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

chazpat said:


> I like how you coordinated the cat with the frame.


And the coordination of the accent wall with the Yeti frame.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

ETA: NEVER MIND! Parkis won't take tires wider than 2". 
**********************************************



Mr Pig said:


> I remember that but no idea what happened to it. Thought it was a solution looking for a problem, like most crowd funding ventures are.


I had the opposite thought. I have a hard time lifting my bike up to hang on a hook. For those with heavier bikes (clunky commuter, cruiser), or bad shoulders, it would make it so much easier, or even possible, to navigate vertical storage.

ETA: 
Found it on Outside Online. It's called Parkis. Pricey ($300) but if it does what you need it to do.....however, I don't think it is in production yet.

PARKIS






From KickStarter: _78,505 Euros pledged of 12,000 Euros goal_. Amount in Euros because the original designers are Lithuanian.

The amount raised indicates to me that a lot of people thought this was a great idea.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

chazpat said:


> I like how you coordinated the cat with the frame.





June Bug said:


> And the coordination of the accent wall with the Yeti frame.


Yeah well it was all the girlfriend's doing...


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Padre









Me


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jl said:


> Padre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple, yet most effective for use of space.


----------



## sf2oz (Jan 15, 2019)

*Steadyracks*



homebrewtim said:


> Steady Racks in my garage. Fantastic. https://steadyrack.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey mate .. can you share pix of your Steadyrack install? And where did you purchase them from please?


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Saris Cycle Glide. 6 bikes hung on the ceiling, each accessible by sliding the others as needed.


----------



## sf2oz (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for the 411


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

This is kind of silly, but I just discovered this thread and thought this might be fun to share. Hopefully it qualifies as a unique MTB storage method.

I love '90s rigid MTBs and am always watching craigslist for them. My wife and kids ride them too, and I don't think my kids (in elementary school) have any idea that their bikes are more than twenty years old.

A while back I spotted an ad on CL for a pristine made-in-USA Trek 920 with a 15" frame, a 3x8 drivetrain, and twist-grip shifters (which I will replace when the time is right). The seller was just a couple miles away and the bike was too nice and too inexpensive to pass up. I bought it for my son for when he outgrows his current one (a 1994 Specialized Hardrock with a 13.5" frame and 3x7 drivetrain).

I removed the front wheel and stashed the larger bike in the basement near the water heater and a bunch of other stuff in storage. I slid a big piece of flat cardboard in front of it, and there are clothes hanging above and in front of the cardboard, so it's pretty well hidden. I removed a large cooler from the bottom shelf to snap this picture.

He doesn't know it's waiting for him. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Gendy (Feb 24, 2018)

^ Thats cool!!

I've been trying to come up with an idea to rest my bike's tires on the cement block shelf in my wall (only a 2*4 on top), while attaching the the bike (top tube?) to the wall some how?

I think i'm over thinking it and may just grab a velo wall mount, like this - https://www.backcountry.com/feedbac...fpWVzsmKhIzk02cCoe7f5JPBsGAWU-BX2gJb4DRMyJtQw

A little pricey for what it is, but i like the soft hooks to prevent scratches/wear marks on my bikes


----------

